# Selling a Freejet 330TX



## mrbrown67 (Apr 26, 2015)

We are moving out of the country and I need to sell my Freejet 330TX. Which forum should I use to post the machine for sale?


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

There is a classified section for selling items. It does require a person have 15 posts before posting a for sale item.


----------



## mrbrown67 (Apr 26, 2015)

any other sites that you know of? We are flying out on Tuesday


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Where are you located? Maybe contact print shops in your area to see if any of them could use it.

DTG printers don't sell fast -- I've seen some folks taking months to do it. One guy near me was trying to sell an excellent condition DTG printer and a year later he's lower than the price I offered him many times over that year.

Be willing to negotiate and deal because if you keep it in storage, its value falls incredibly.


----------



## mrbrown67 (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks, Brian. Do you know of any other sites where I can post the machine for sale? Currently I have it listed on the DTG Owners page on facebook.


----------

